# Skunk



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So Chucky got sprayed by a skunk  and our whole house smells like Skunk. Iam worried that it is going to hurt Spike and my other birds  Will the chemicals in skunk spray hurt my birds? The air smells toxic and Iam worried about my birds breathing it in. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk Can anything stick to their feathers and make them sick when they preen  The skunk sprayed right out front our back door  And the best part is Chuck has to come in side to go upstairs and have a bath  I will be having sweet smelling dreams tonight


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think it would hurt them but Luckily i haven't had to deal with my dog being sprayed by one *YET - knock on wood *

DO you have tomato juice? from what i've heard (i've never had a animal sprayed by a sunk that lived in doors) thats the only way to get rid of the smell


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

We made it through the night  I was so worried at first I thought there was a fire some where it smelled so bad. Chucky went to the groomers and smells alot better but is not 100% yet. The groomers gave my Uncle this stuff http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19277 He sprays it on Chucky outside but I was wondering if it would be safe for Chucky to come in with it on his fur. It has aloe which won't hurt but Iam not sure what the natural enzymes and organic stabilizers are. Do you guys think this stuff will be safe? Chucky has not been in the house yet with it on his fur.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

to be on the safe side I'd have the dog out side for at least 30 mins after being sprayed 

it does say all natural BUT even all Natural things can have a Scented smell - IF this doesn't and The dog doesn't have a smell to him then I wouldn't worry about 

because we know the birds aren't preening the dog so no worries there


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Uncle was like it is all natural and I was like herion is natural. Yup Iam paranoid :blush: I found a number for the company and Iam going to give them a call just to be safe.


----------

